# Spouse visa



## Kokosama (May 8, 2014)

Hi, 

Looking for some advice. 

We are a small family based in Japan. My wife is Japanese and we are applying for a settlement/spouse visa for the UK

We have completed the online form and paid the not insignificant sum. We currently have a document submission date of the 30/05 in Osaka. 

I have been here for many years and have just sold my business and will meet the financial requirement with cash savings which are beyond what is needed. These are held for more than six months in the UK and Japan. 

Do you know what other things i need to be completing except evidence of money, My British citizenship, accommodation,photos, marriage certificate.

Do I for example need to complete Appendix 2? I also understand that there is a sponsor undertaking form to be signed?

Do my wife and I have to complete statement of intent letters etc. I plan to return to the UK to start a business. 

Thanks for your help someone? This whole suprising process is doing my head in. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom_tom_tom (Nov 29, 2011)

You should re-post this in the uk section of the forum. There is many people there in a similar situation to you along with many experts who can offer you advice..


----------



## Kokosama (May 8, 2014)

Thanks and will do.


----------



## Noriko Hides (May 20, 2014)

Yeah, from what I've heard applying for the Japanese side is much easier than in the UK. Good luck!


----------

